
Extracting Meaning from Millions of Pages - jaybol
http://www.technologyreview.com/computing/22773/
======
lazyjeff
I work for the professor from the article (but not on TextRunner).

We're working on extracting meaning from reviews as well:
<http://revminer.com/>

At the moment, it only has reviews of Seattle places (restaurants, hotels,
etc.) but we're moving it mobile. It's written using node.js and socket.io;
I'd be interested in hearing any feedback.

~~~
agotterer
Is it also open source?

~~~
lazyjeff
Not yet, but we may open source the code when we publish the paper.

~~~
yannis
How does this relate to freebase.org? I see some of the js ajaxing to the
freebase API.

------
acak
From the article - "For example, to find the names of people who are CEOs
within millions of documents, you'd first need to train the software with
other examples, such as "Steve Jobs is CEO of Apple, Sheryl Sandberg is CEO of
Facebook." "

Sheryl Sandberg? Deliberate or honest mistake? :-]

------
antimora
Looks like the directory index was left open.
<http://textrunner.cs.washington.edu/>

~~~
timr
it's open source. just download it:

<http://reverb.cs.washington.edu/>

------
mark_l_watson
Awesome: code released under the GPL, with several data sets. Good to see this
project (which has been under development for a long time) releasing
technology for other people to use.

------
abhaga
Read The Web at CMU is also a similar system. <http://rtw.ml.cmu.edu/rtw/>

------
DallaRosa
Hasn't this been out for like, a long time?

